# "Receiving Auto Control Signal (now)." - huh?



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

My new Roamio Plus is showing some occasional SLOW channel changes. I am then presented with a plain text message at the top left of the screen, "Receiving Auto Control Signal (now).", just after the picture is displayed.

Most channel changes seem about right (~3 secs - same as my Premier), but these odd changes, maybe 1 in 5 changes, takes more like ~5 sec to complete.

Any ideas?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you using a Tuning Adapter?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you try Google? Looks like plenty of hits for that message. Even some linking back here from several years ago.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Google does show several hits on that search string, but but not provide too much in the way of diagnosis or corrective action. I figured TCF would be more direct! 

From what I can gather, it appears to be an HDMI handshake issue, but not clear if it is a video or audio issue. Could be the HDMI cable/connectors, or the HDMI ports on the Roamio or TV (Sharp Aquos).

I do also see a frequent PINK (magenta) flash on some channel changes from the guide. Maybe my cable is bad, though it had been used on my AppleTV for a long time without similar issue.


----------

